# Opinions on pants to match jacket



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

how bout


----------



## BiG NicK (Mar 19, 2012)

Gotta love ass-less chaps^^^^^^

Anyway, not a big fan of yellow, but those seem to match fine. Buying in the summer for me is a killer... gotta stare at the stuff for months.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I like the jacket! Would go with the pants but you're shure you want to sit on such a delicate bright color? Will look dirty instantly...


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

I have the same jacket. I typically wear black pants, but when I get bored and feel like being an asshole I wear my bright green ones.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

That jacket looks identical to my Burton Restricted Hackett


----------



## Grylls (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the reply guys. I'm in Australia so or winter is just about here. Getting very keen. The worst thing is trying to find gear here. I should have ordered some from the states but I've just been lazy. Most of my mates have bright coloured pants like green, aqua, yellow and even white and they seem to stay fairly clean. I'm trying to look for some 686 smartys and stumbled on some of these. 









What do you reckon? Won't show up dirt as bad and will still look fairly sedate.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

same as my jacket


----------



## Grylls (Apr 28, 2011)

Seems like a few people have it! I've never seen anyone else with it on when I've been out. What gloves have you got on there ETM? I find it hard to tuck my big burton ones on the inside like you have there.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Pretty sure i just have my inner gloves on in that pic but I always manage to get my gloves tucked in, the second one can be hard to manage though.

Its a good jacket but I found the neck is too tight and if completely zipped up is very uncomfortable on my chin. When not zipped all the way the zipper has a tendency to work its way down, also my zipper has started to get jammed in random spots.

I just upgraded to a goretex shell so it will be interesting to compare


----------



## Grylls (Apr 28, 2011)

Ahh righto I never wear my inner gloves. Mainly because its usually too warm and I hate how much it restricts being able to move my hands. 

I have the exact same problem with mine when the zipper is all the way up. It hurts my chin and annoys the crap out of me. I just usually have a neck warmer on which stops it digging in but it's still tight. No dramas with the zip yet but I don't use it all that much. 

I'm not much of a fan of how big the hood on it is either but that's just being picky.


----------



## Surilena (Jun 11, 2013)

Personally I like the bright green pants to match with it. Bright colors makes it easier for your friends to locate you! Yellow seems to work fine too! My friend had white pants and used it all season and it never looked dirty so I doubt it'll be a problem.


----------



## Grylls (Apr 28, 2011)

Well I bought the yellow ones . They've gotta come from overseas but I'm used to that. They should look and feel better then the grenade ones I have already!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Bright colors are great for photos and video. You will pop in those formats if you are getting into that sort of action.


----------



## Grylls (Apr 28, 2011)

Haha yeah only in muck around photos and videos though, nothing serious. I'll never be that good but I still have fun.


----------

